# Very stressful 3 weeks



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

First of all please do not think I am a horrible person, but I love coming here and had to tell everyone what I have been going through for 3 weeks. First of all Flower is only 11 months old and I was considering breeding her when she was 2 or 3 well thanks to my 13 year old and her friend Flower got pregnant. I did not know about it until she was 3 weeks from her due date. I kept a babygate up with Fudge and Belle in one half of the house and Flower in the other half. Well one day while I was gone my 13 year old had a friend come over and they thought Fudge was out in the back yard so they took the babygate down and well you can imagine what happened. I have been so stressed out thinking that she was gonna have complications and die. I took her to the vet when I found out what had happened and she told me it was just like a teenager being pregnant and she would give me her emergency number for when Flower went into labor. Well Thursday night her temperature dropped and at 3AM she went into full labor. At 4AM still no puppy and I was crying and so upset and called the vet and she told me to give her another 30 minutes before bringing her in well 20 minutes later she had her first puppy and she knew exactly what to do so I didn't have to do anything except get the sac off the head. That was a long night in all she had 6 puppies and they have all been checked by the vet and Flower and her puppies are doing great so far. I really did not expect this and she didn't even look pregnant till 3 weeks ago. Well thats my stressful story and please do not think I am a horrible chi mom because this really was a big accident and I am so glad that everything went so smoothly. Here is a pic of the new mom with her babies.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry you and little Flower had to go through that...but very happy that everything went so well!! The puppies look adorable! Are you planning on keeping or selling them? Looks like you have some amazing colours in there. Is the one third from the right a choc/white spotted short hair? That's exactly what I've been looking for! I don't think anyone will think you're a bad chi mom...accidents happen with the best of intentions, and I'm sure they will all be loved. Congrats!!


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

Im glad everything turned out fine with Flower and her pups 
And I dont think your a bad person, this was just an unfortunate accident.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am not sure if they will be long or short haired yet I should be able to tell when they are about 3 to 4 weeks old. I am definetly keeping 1 if not more of them. Yes it is a white with chocolate markings and he is a boy. This is what she had 
4:20 AM boy chocolate with a white chest (a little Fudge) 4 oz.
4:51 AM girl black with a white chest 3 oz.
5:18 AM girl white with grey spots (I guess they call them blue spots) 3 oz.
5:23 AM girl white 2 1/2 oz.
6:45 AM boy white with chocolate spots 4 oz.
6:54 AM girl grey or blue with white chest 4 oz.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

First off, accidents happen! Now the tough part is over, I'm sure you are doing a great job of keeping mommy and babies comfortable! :wink: 

Second, I WISH I LIVED CLOSER!! I would LOVE to have a little girl from Fudge and Flower. Especially the little white girl with blue spots.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

i'm glad everything turned out ok! flower and her babies look wonderful and beautiful<3


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm so glad all is well. The pic is so cute. :wave:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

that musthave been really scary for you 



But the Pups are Gorgeous!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Please don't feel bad , you are not a bad chi mum !!! 
Glad all went well , don't worry about what happened , that's in the past , don't feel bad about it just enjoy them now there here


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You must've been so upset with your daughter. :shock: 

Accidents happen and this one sounds like it wasn't your fault in any way. As long as mommy and babies are happy and healthy, that's what really matters. I'm sure you'll find great homes for the munchkins.

We promise to forgive you if you take lots and lots of cute puppy pics for us. Also, I always worry about the tiniest ones so please make sure that itsy bitsy white ones gets a chance to fatten up a bit.  

Congratulations on being what, a grandma? :lol:


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Who wouldnt forgive the mommy of such beuatiful bundles of joy! If they were mine id want to keep them all!!!

maybe your daughter just wanted some babys around the house. Did she stay up with you while Flower was having them? Does Fudge know about them yet?

Sound like its time for you toget some sleep today. Church can wait i guess when youve got such a package of sweetness that needs your love!

Blessings on the new family,
LoriS


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Your teeny babies are so pretty.  Can't wait to see LOTS of photos!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awwww, dont feel bad, it wasnt your fault, nobody thinks your a bad chi mum!

Now...those pups are absolutely gorgeous! I hope you share there story with us, and let us watch them grow...maybe even start a diary in the 'Member's chi diarys' board (hint hint) 

Good Luck, there gorgeous xxx


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh my what a surprise! Six puppies, wow. They are cuties and look to be doing well. It is so hard when you have kids; because your kids know how to handle the chi's, but it is their friends you have to watch out. On Halloween my daughter had some friends over and I went out to pick up the pizza, and when I got home their was one of her friends trying to catch Coco. Coco came running to me for protection. I know how you feel. I have started keeping Coco in my bedroom when strangers are in the house. Congrats on the puppies. The next few weeks will be a blast. :wave:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Don't feel bad at all, accidents do happen. You have done a wonderful job at caring for them. They look so healthy. I hope you continue to post pics. 

I hope your daughter learned something out of it. I'm sure it's been rough on you caring for the pups and Flower is such a lucky girl because so many times then not, complications happen when they are so young.

:wave:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Awww!! Wow 6 puppies!!
My pup's mama was 11 months when she got pregnant. Her owner was really worried too because Skylar (the mama dog) was a very petite little girl. Towards the end poor Skylar could barely walk, her tummy was so big. 
She only had two puppies, and one of them is my (big) healthy boy!!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Fudge knows about them he was so curious, he went and stuck his head in the whelping box and got a nice long growl from Flower. It was so funny I have never seen her so protective of anything before. Her whelping box is in my bedroom now so she can get some peace and quiet and the little white puppy seems to be the one who is always eating. I guess the next time she is in heat Fudge is just gonna have to come everywhere with me or go visit my in-laws for a while. The puppies are all doing good. Thank you for all the kind words.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Accidents happen, but with every bad comes good! Congratulations on the pups and you can't dwell on the past. They are so cute. Flower and Fudge had such a beautiful and unique litter. I am glad to hear Flower is being such a great mom. Please keep us updated on the puppies! I hope we'll be seeing more pics! :wave:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Those are beautiful puppies...I'm glad Flower is doing so well with being a young mom...looking forward to more pic's.


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

The puppies are beautiful! And I am glad to hear that Flower is doing ok. I wish I could get another chi pup. I don't know what I would do if I had all of those little ones to love on!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

When i picked Lola up from the airport, she was obviously in heat. The seller didn't even know and has at least one grown male. Lola just turned 8 months old 3 days ago and i am praying she isn't pregnant. Time will tell.

edit: OMG,,i almost forgot to say..! Your new babies are precious!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Awwwww... dont feel bad! your babies are beautiful specially that gray one( at least it looks grey) congrats!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Glad to hear all the puppies and momma are okay. Sounds like you got your hands full.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Thankyou all. Just wanted to update that Flower is eating like a pig today and all the pups have gained 1/4 to 1/2 ounce since they were born. The more I look at them the more I want to keep them all but I have to keep telling myself that i can only keep 1 well maybe 2 lol. 

Joliesmom If she is pregnant I hope every thing goes okay and keep us updated. My 11 year old already started whining and pouting when I told her we were probably only gonna keep 1, and the 13 year old is walking around like she is so ashamed of what she let happen. I guess I shouldn't have lectured her so much about Flower could have died, but she just keeps saying I really thought Fudge was in the backyard and that she is sorry.


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Accidents happen, and it obviously wasn't out of carelessness on your part at all. I feel for your daughter, she must be feeling really guilty, at least she knows to be more careful in future though...

On the up side, they are gorgeous pups! such awesome colours! And it looks like she's being a great mum


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm glad that mommy and babies are doing well  I don't think you're a bad chi mom at all. Accidents happen all the time. The pups are precious!! I would want to keep them all myself lol.


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

What amazing cute pups. It's awesome that she had 6 healthy pups. That's the biggest Chi litter I've heard of!! Congrats and don't be so hard on yourself or your daughter... these things happen


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Mexibeach said:


> What amazing cute pups. It's awesome that she had 6 healthy pups. That's the biggest Chi litter I've heard of!! Congrats and don't be so hard on yourself or your daughter... these things happen


My pup was 1 of 6  i was so surprised lol


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> Mexibeach said:
> 
> 
> > What amazing cute pups. It's awesome that she had 6 healthy pups. That's the biggest Chi litter I've heard of!! Congrats and don't be so hard on yourself or your daughter... these things happen
> ...



Mine was 1 of 5 and I thought that was a huge litter. Wild! Such tiny little critters. Mine weight 3.17oz :lol: How much did your weigh?


----------

